# Need help with NVU design software!



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am a novice with web design and I am in the midst of design a site for my clothing company. I have designed my basic page layout with navigation bars and such. All the writing on the nav bar are is generated in the gimp photo editing software. I used thins because the link generator in NVU always underlines the links which is quite unatractive. So I have my page layed out out and links and pages created from my template. However, I go to preview my pages in firefox and some of my words (which are actually image files) get pushed down. This amount they are pushed down varries from safari to firefox. I dont know how to stop this. 
My other problem is that my pages built off my template or base page don't change when I change the template. They have done this in the past and seem to be selective about when they feel like doing it. In my original file I was working on both a mac and a PC and I feel as though this could be the cause. 
I am rather desprite, the forum for the software has not verrified my account and its been a week and I need to get this site up and running. I know I am nieve about this whole process so I apologise if these questions are too mundane. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

ok.. The underlining of your links is LIKELY happening somewhere in your CSS style sheet, but since you are using a WYSIWYG type of editor, you probably dont know much about coding then, right? 

I have not used NVU, but it seems to be much like Dreamweaver. You would probably go somewhere to "edit site" and in there will be all of your "global" settings like font size, ect.. As you set these in the program, NVU actually writes the CSS code for you.. So you need to find the LINKS section of the global settings. 

the movement of images from firefox to safari and on means that the code isnt really "up to par" with all of the current web browsers. You might have an older version of your web building software, or the software is writing some funky code. I know that when i build sites with the WYSIWYG part of Dreamweaver, it ALWAYS does some REALLY bad things in the code that i do not consider "clean" or quality coding. Now, you CAN go in there and look at the code, btu if you dont know code, its going to be hard.. Also if you click on the image in question, there should be some type of "properties" window where you can tweak the image, see if there is some sort of "formatting" if there is, make sure to switch it to NONE. 

Without snippets of code or having used the program, i cant really help you too much


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

You're right I know nothing about coding. I can't seem to find a global settings page or anything of that nature. In the format menu there are writing variables such as size, bold, underline, etc. This underline option doesnt affect the link text. also in this menu there is a page background and text format option, page title and properties, alignment, writing direction etc. I cant find a hint that leads me to change link properties though. the only thing i see is the css editor that could do it if i knew coding.
I'm going to paste the code from my page below if anyone can see what would be causing my images to move please let me know.




HomeN


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, so which one ofthe pictures are moving??

My GUESS would be that all of the " " are making it align wrong. I'm ASSUMING that the program did that for you, but thats NOT the way to set up a website, ESPECIALLY since your format is VERY simple. 

You SHOULD have a large <div> contain or <table> and sections with in those. Instead, your formatting is made with these " " which is like a cheap "spacer" instead of real alignment. 

You also have spaces in your file names and folder names.. You shoudl NEVER put spaces in folder and file names, it will cause major issues when you go to upload your site to your server. Instead of Alquin Apparel Website, you should rename it to alquin_apprel_website. Capitals, spaces, and basically ANYTHING thats not a letter, number, or underscrore, does not belong in folder and file names. That INCLUDES images too. 

Other than that, i cant REALLY help you because it would take me about 2 hours and i would need your image files in order to remake the entire layout correctly for you. 

So heres a question for you.. Are your links also showing BLUE with the underline? If they are, then that is happening because theres NO formatting and its just doing what is considered standard..


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yea.. when you create your site, there SHOULD be a FOLDERS/FILES window that shows you ALL of the files contained in your website.. Is there one that ends is .css?


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

the $nbsp is just made when i use the space bar. Not all of the images that were inserted using this were moved, only certain ones, which seemed to correspond with which line they're on. So i just made a new document and got rid of all the spaces in file names. This time i used a table for each line of toolbar and I'm still getting a minor amount of movement with the same characteristics as before but on a smaller scale. I can format my design to accomadate this but I feel as though it could create problems. 
As far as the links are concerned they are blue but I know how to change the color and I have before. but where you can change the color there is no way to take the underline away. 
there is a side menu but none of my files show up in it. 
i could post an attachment of my page if it would help


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

did you upload the site to a server yet? It wold help for me to see exactly what is happening.

Also, the code that you posted had to text links in it, are you sure that was the ENTIRE code for your page??

And finally, you should NEVER use the spacebar to format a page. You can use it to put a few small spaces inbetween certain things, and even then, its not IDEA. The right way is usually to use a transparent pixel gif image that is inserted in the place where you want the space. 

Maybe you can post a screen shot of what the program looks like as you are using it.


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

I havent uploaded the page to a server yet because its not finished. thats also why there only two links. The code that I posted was of my template page and did not have anything besides navigation bars.
I just tried to make a page using tables and with transparent images i made in gimp as spacer but I'm still having the same problem. Also I'm wondering if I should be worried about how it's previewing in a browser since its not published. 
The link below is to nvu's websites screenshot page.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

no link???

I am not sure i understand your concern about how its previewing since its not published?? Whatever you see in your browser is how it will show when you upload it. 

You also need to post the ENTIRE code for your index.html page. I cant tell anything froma template page really other than your lack of tables. 

You can ask your host for the temp domain, it will look something like 723.12.12.4325 this way people wont find your site by accident while it is under construction. This way you can upload it to a server and i might be able to help you better

i wento NVUs website, but i would like to see a screen shot of what YOU seen when you do certain things. Do you know how to take a screen shot?


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not sure how to take a screen shot but I have a version of my default page that uses tables and no space bar spaces.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, can you post the ENTIRE code for that page.. NOT the template, but the actual index.html page? 

Then go on google and search how to take a screen shot. I only know how to do it on a mac


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

Below is the code for the new page which has no links as of yet, just the pictures that will be linked. All the writing was generated in gimp. also attached is a sreenshot of the page.




default


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok.. so which of the images/tables are not aligning right when you view it in the browser.

There is also a lot of unnessecary styling, which is VERY common with WYSIWYG editors like this one. 

Also, did you try viewing your site with different resolutions on your monitor?


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

oh yea, you also have incorrect usage of the <tbody> tag. It SHOULD be only used in conjunction with <thead> and <tfoot> otherwise you dont need it..


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

The bottom two tables are moving. the lowest one moves further down than the middle one. What do you mean by unnecessary styling? I'll check on different resolutions in a minute. and post again. 
with that unneeded code should i remove it manualy?


----------



## virginco (Sep 24, 2008)

Changing the resolution even to the lowest didn't disturb anything and didn't look terrible either.


----------

